# Range Report: M1A W/ Rapid Reticle Scope



## Cabbage Head (Apr 21, 2008)

It was a beautiful day in Illinois doday and I went to the range to play.

I posted earlier my Troy Industries build on my M1A.  The rifle scope is a RR800-1, 3-9X42, made by Pride-Fowler, Inc with a very interesting reticle.  It has a BDC that is good out to 800 yards or meters depending on how you zero.

I zeroed it at 100yrds.  I took it to the longer range and fired 5 rounds at 200 and 4 at 300. I feel that the rifle scope did a great job.  It was nice to not have to make any adjustments to the scope. It was even better to not have to remember to adjust back after firing.

Next time out maybe I can get the groups tighter. The rifle is a Standard M1A, with no work done to the action or barrel. I only added the Troy Ind. MCS stock.  

Ammo used was .308 Hornady 168gr TAP.

Next time out, I will be removing the scope (it has a Talbot Quick Detachable scope mount) and reinstalling it to see if there is a change of zero.  The company says that it will not change zero.  

Going back to the range next week!


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 21, 2008)

did you bench fire, or simple prone??


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 21, 2008)

Zero, used a range bag (forgot my sandbags) to zero on a bench. The 200 and 300 were prone rapid fire. 

Groups could be better but, the scope worked.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2008)

I can mail you some targets if department funds are tight

Looks like good shooting. Is the range limited to 300yds?

Chad


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 22, 2008)

Chad said:


> _*I can mail you some targets if department funds are tight*_
> 
> Looks like good shooting. Is the range limited to 300yds?
> 
> Chad




Oh SNAP!!!

Chad, 
is the scope created for a particular caliber?  I am building my M24 in .300 Win Mag.  Will the bullet drop still work?
Steve


----------



## Hard H2O (Apr 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Oh SNAP!!!
> 
> Chad,
> is the scope created for a particular caliber?  I am building my M24 in .300 Win Mag.  Will the bullet drop still work?
> Steve





From: http://www.rapidreticle.com/

*This scope features the incredible new Rapid Reticle aiming system. The reticle has clearly numbered elevation cross hairs, dots, and wind lines from point blank to 800 yards or meters depending on where the zero is set. It is calibrated for the most popular factory 308 Winchester (7.62 Nato) match loads. These loads use the 168 grain or 175 grain match bullets at velocities of approximately 2600-2700 feet per second. 

SOME EXAMPLES OF CARTRIDGES THAT WORK WITH THE RAPID RETICLE RR800-1:
*Data compiled by using the Sierra Bullet Company computer Ballistic Data program; all tested and confirmed in the field.  
Sierra .308 175 gr. match king B.C. .505 @ 2600 fps. (.308 Winchester) 
Sierra .308 168 gr. match king B.C. .462 @ 2700 fps. (.308 Winchester) 
Nato 7.62 147 gr. FMJ BT B.C. .401 @ 2800 fps. 
Sierra 6.5 140 gr. SBT B.C. .495 @ 2600 fps. (6.5x55 Swedish) 
Sierra .284 168 gr. Match King B.C. .488 @ 2600 fps. (7-08 Remington) 
Hornaday .224, 75-gr. A-MAX B.C. .440 @ 2700 FPS. (.223 Remington) *


They also have the 600 LR:

*This scope is made for hunters and features the new Rapid Reticle Aiming System. Zero your rifle at 200-yards on the center crosshair. Below the center crosshair are a series of clearly numbered elevation lines and dots with corresponding wind lines which allow the shooter to precisely place bullets out to 600-yards or meters depending on the zero set. 

SOME EXAMPLES OF CARTRIDGES THAT WORK WITH THE RAPID RETICLE 600 LR:
*Data compiled by using the Sierra Bullet Company computer Ballistic Data program; all tested and confirmed in the field.  
243 Winchester Sierra 100 Gr. SBT B.C. .430 @ 2950 fps. 
243 Winchester Speer 100 Gr. Grand Slam B.C. .351 @ 3000 fps. 
25/06 Remington Nosler 120 Gr. Partition B.C. .391 @ 2950 fps. 
25/06 Remington Sierra 117 Gr. SBT B.C. .410 @ 3000 fps. 
6.5 Remington Magnum 140 Gr. SBT B.C. ..530 @ 2800 fps. 
270 Winchester 130 Gr. Bear Claw B.C. .380 @ 3060 fps. 
270 Winchester 140 Gr. Bear Claw B.C. .292 @ 2950 fps. 
270 Winchester 150 Gr. Sierra SBT B.C. .483 @ 2900 fps. 
7mm-08 Remington Barnes 150 Gr. XBT B.C. .529 @ 2800 fps. 
7mm-08 Remington Sierra 140 Gr. SBT B.C .488 @ 2900 fps. 
280 Remington Sierra 150 Gr. SBT B.C. .435 @ 2900 fps. 
7mm Remington Magnum Sierra 175. Gr. SBT BC. .533 @ 2800 fps. 
7mm Remington Magnum Nosler 175 Gr. Partition B.C. .519 @ 2800 fps. 
7mm Remington Magnum 175 Gr. Bear Claw B.C. .438 @ 2860 fps. 
7mm Remington Magnum 195 Gr. Barnes SSP B.C. .570 @ 2750 fps. 
308 Winchester Barnes 150 Gr. Barnes XBT B.C. .413 @ 2900 fps. 
30-06 Springfield Barnes 165 Gr. XBT B.C. .505 @2800 fps 
30-06 Springfield Sierra 180 Gr. SBT B.C. .501 @ 2800 fps. 
30-06 Springfield Hornady 150 Gr. SST B.C. .413 @ 3000 fps. 
300 Winchester Magnum Federal 180 Gr. Weldcore SP B.C. .364 @ 2960 fps. 
300 Winchester Magnum Federal 180 Gr. Bear Claw B.C. .414 @ 2960 fps. 
300 Winchester Magnum Nosler 200 Gr. Partition B.C. .481 @ 2850 fps. 
338 Winchester Magnum Sierra 250 Gr. SBT B.C. .565 @ 2750 fps. 
338 Winchester Magnum Barnes 250 Gr. X B.C. .521 @ 2750 fps. 
338 Winchester Magnum Barnes 225 Gr. X B.C. .428 @ 2875 fps. *


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Chad,
> is the scope created for a particular caliber?  I am building my M24 in .300 Win Mag.  Will the bullet drop still work?
> Steve



I see Hard H20 covered the basic data.

'91,

Mid June I will have some field data on using the reticle with loads that are outside the "ballistic envelope". Small long range shooting course in Wyoming I will be assisting with and the instructor has a RR800 on a .300WinMag. I do not have any data on how it is working or what ammunition he has tried. 

Calculation show, for most ammunition, the reticle will need to be used for 'holds', it will not match the ballistics the reticle is designed with. 

Chad


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 22, 2008)

Chad said:


> I can mail you some targets if department funds are tight
> 
> Looks like good shooting. Is the range limited to 300yds?
> 
> Chad



You mean that there is something wrong with my home made targets???? Nothing better than a sharpie on the back of a silhouette target.:cool:

Ya, the range only goes out to 300yds. I don’t have access to anything further than that.  Would love to try it out to 800!


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> ..I don’t have access to anything further than that.



Sacrilege!!

I have a 1000 yard range about 20 minutes from my house and a 100 yard range about five minutes away


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

Chad said:


> Sacrilege!!
> 
> *I have a 1000 yard range* about 20 minutes from my house and a 100 yard range about five minutes away



me too!!! Fort Campbell Blvd his a clear line of sight out to a couple miles..


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 28, 2008)

Sort of looks complicate to me,  especially in rapid target acquisition.

There is a term "Cone of accuracy" which is used for hunting,

You sight your rifle in at a specific range,   from zero out to X00 Yards your bullet will hit within a circle X inches in diameter at center on the cross hairs. 

Example   sight in at 235 yards, your bullet will be in a 6  inch circle from zero to 500 Yards.   (Number may be off).   

This sight is a interesting idea, again seems complicated to me for rapid target acquisition.  Sometimes wildlife just do not cooperate in hangin' a around long enough as you determine range and set up the shot.


----------



## Hard H2O (Apr 28, 2008)

HOLLiS said:


> Sort of looks complicate to me,  especially in rapid target acquisition.
> 
> There is a term "Cone of accuracy" which is used for hunting,
> 
> ...



Is that also called maximum point blank range?


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 28, 2008)

Hard H2O said:


> Is that also called maximum point blank range?




Yes, I may even be wrong on the term I used.  I read it a long time ago.  It gave something we where doing a name for hunting.  That is the name that stuck in my head.   Thanks


----------



## Hard H2O (Apr 29, 2008)

HOLLiS said:


> Yes, I may even be wrong on the term I used.  I read it a long time ago.  It gave something we where doing a name for hunting.  That is the name that stuck in my head.   Thanks



I think it is more applicable to hunting or combat but not as useful in sniping.

The scope posted uses a reticle to adjust your point of aim to try to allow for variables in range. 

I believe normally you would estimate range and adjust the scope to account.

With maximum point blank range you use the same reticle and the same point of aim on the target. Using the trajectory of the round you can assume that from a certain range and up to a certain range the impact will not deviate from the target diameter.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 21, 2008)

Ok, took the rifle out to my pal's house.  Shot off his front lawn.  Range was only 280yrds. 

Fired 5 then took the scope off and replaced it.  The next group was better than the first.  With the pattern on paper, both groups were in the same area.

I need to find a longer range to truely test out the scope mount.

There is a guy at work who's family farm would let me fire out to 750.  So long as the corn is not too high.........

I cant wait to retire and move out somewhere firearms frendly and where there is a long distance range close (like my backyard).


----------

